# RIP Molly



## ThePrincess (Mar 24, 2008)

Molly was put to rest today. I am so thankful to the local humane society, they were so good to us. They did this free of charge because we have no money. They were very comforting. The woman explained every step to me, and assured me the most pain there would be was the stick of the needle which is like when I get blood drawn. But Molly was so brave, she didn't even flinch when they put the needle in, nor when they had trouble finding a vein because she was so weak. My fiance and I were with her and petting her giving her all the love in our hearts when they did it. She wasn't scared or upset, it was like she knew it was her time and she was ready.

I cried a lot when they woman said her heart had stopped but I feel very calm now. I know this was the best thing for her and I am so glad she passed with love and dignity. We will probably receive her remains in two weeks.

Thank you so much for helping me as I cope with this. Molly had been such a figure in my life for 15 years, it's hard to imagine what will happen now without her. But I know we gave her an amazing life, and she knew all the love and care she could while she was with us. And now my Dad can pet her to sleep up in heaven, too.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was a family member, and a very important part of your life. But you knew what was best, and I'm sure she had a peaceful passing, instead of suffering. God bless. It's lovely to think of your father petting her to sleep.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Godspeed Molly. Your Mommy took very good care of you for so many years, and gave you the very best at the very end.

I hope it gives you comfort to know that your Dad was there to greet her.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

RIP Molly, she lived a long fulfilling life with you


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

So sorry about Molly. How wonderful you got to do lifes journey together. Sending comforting energy your way. You did the humane thing for her. Im so sorry.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Rest in peace sweet Molly.


----------

